
Show HN: Unmark 2.0 - cdevroe
https://unmark.it
======
jlelse
Please test your CSS not only with Chrome, but with Firefox too. There are a
few glitches.

~~~
sveingjoby
The strange thing is that it works fine in Safari. Usually the other way
around

~~~
savolai
On iPhone 6s Safari text overlaps a lot, unreadable.

~~~
cdevroe
Can you post a screenshot please?

~~~
savolai
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1N7EdWt9Afy_Law47ewvWS5jmQHs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1N7EdWt9Afy_Law47ewvWS5jmQHs4fpeq/view?usp=drivesdk)

------
cdevroe
Hi! We've _just_ published Unmark 2.0 that adds tag autocompletion, easier
bookmark editing, and more. Completely free to try and totally open source
(2.0 is in a PR at the moment, but feel free to nab it). Paid accounts are
available, they support future updates (we've made 7 significant updates this
year) and you unlock search and import/export, etc.

Would love your feedback HN. Unmark has been a labor of love for a few years.
It doesn't make much at all but I use it every single day and want to continue
to do so.

~~~
bachmeier
> It doesn't make much at all

Curious how you decided on a price of $55/year. That's kind of steep for what
you're providing. Pinboard, for instance, is 20% of that.

~~~
cdevroe
bachmeier: I hear you. If you like Pinboard I suggest using that. It is a
great service and I'm a paying member of that as well.

The justification for the pricing is rather simple; It is 2019 and life isn't
cheap so we wanted a fair price that would allow us to make Unmark a
sustainable platform for a long time to come. Because the free tier is fairly
generous, and because it is open source, we know our subscriber numbers will
be very low. Perhaps only "superfans" of Unmark will purchase a subscription.
But if they do, we want it to cover the costs of running the platform.

------
FroshKiller
Please don't make me click a link to find out what your homepage is about.

~~~
cerberusss
It's just a single click. And you remain on the same page, too. I don't think
it's too bad actually; it keeps the page very clean.

~~~
buckminster
I'm not going to enable javascript to find out what your website does when I
have no idea what your website does.

~~~
cdevroe
buckminster: We'll create a static frontpage in the future without the need
for the click. And we'll also keep the easy-to-login feature for existing
users.

